# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Microbiologia (Microorganismos) >  Glycaspis Brimblecombe al microscopio.

## frfmfrfm

Bueno amigos voy a subir un nuevo tema es un insecto llamado Glycaspis brimblecombei, lo he observado en los eucaliptos rojos o  Eucalyptus camaldulensis de la Sierra Norte de Sevilla.
Os subo unas fotos de lo que se puede ver a simple vista. 







Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

Calima (17-ago-2014),F. Lázaro (18-ago-2014),HUESITO (18-ago-2014),Los terrines (17-ago-2014),nando (17-ago-2014),sergi1907 (17-ago-2014),willi (18-ago-2014)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Bueno compañero subo unas fotos más de este insecto que ha sido introducido desde Australia se que se ha establecido el psílido en grandes zonas de Sevilla, Huelva y Cádiz.









He comprobado que los meses de Mayo y Junio han sido el punto auge de dicha plaga.

Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

F. Lázaro (18-ago-2014),Los terrines (18-ago-2014),willi (18-ago-2014)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Buenas noches, subo un vídeo donde se puede ver como el psílido fabrica la cubierta protectora llamada lerp.




Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

F. Lázaro (22-ago-2014),Los terrines (20-ago-2014),sergi1907 (23-ago-2014),willi (24-ago-2014)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Buenas tarde compañeros subo tres fotos más de una nueva etapa del desarrollo de  Glycaspis.
Su alimentación es por succión de la savia de la hoja  debilitando el  eucalipto.

----------

HUESITO (24-ago-2014),Los terrines (23-ago-2014),sergi1907 (23-ago-2014),willi (24-ago-2014)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Bueno amigos subo otras tres fotos de la ninfa del insecto Glycaspis, he levantado la cubierta protectora lerp y esto ha sido lo que encontrado.
En esta fase se puede ver como están creciendo sus alas.







Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

HUESITO (25-ago-2014),Los terrines (31-ago-2014),sergi1907 (25-ago-2014),willi (31-ago-2014)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Buenas noches compañeros vuelvo a subir un vídeo de la ninfa amarilla-anaranjada encontrada al levantar la cubierta lerp.




Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

HUESITO (01-sep-2014),Los terrines (31-ago-2014),sergi1907 (31-ago-2014),willi (31-ago-2014)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Buenos días compañeros subo tres fotos más para que podáis ver un ejemplar adulto de G. brimblecombei.







Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

Calima (04-sep-2014),HUESITO (03-sep-2014),Los terrines (03-sep-2014),willi (07-sep-2014)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Buenos días, subo una primera foto de una puesta de huevos del insecto Glycaspis y una segunda foto con otra puesta parcialmente eclosionada. 






Saludos, Francisco.

----------

F. Lázaro (19-sep-2014),Los terrines (06-sep-2014),willi (07-sep-2014)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Buenas noches, realizo un par de fotos mas del insecto y con ello pongo fin al tema de Glycaspis brimblecombei.  
Espero que os haya gustado y muchas gracias por su paciencia. 





Saludos, Francisco.

----------

F. Lázaro (19-sep-2014),Los terrines (08-sep-2014),sergi1907 (08-sep-2014),willi (13-sep-2014)

----------


## sergi1907

Fantástico trabajo.

Muchas gracias Francisco.

----------

